# Help Installing a Fish Finder



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

The manual says I need a 3 amp fuse and I don't have one! Will it hurt anything if I just connect the wire directly to the battery with no fuse?  What do I need to buy if I cant directly connect it.

Opps wrong forum...


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Westmarine,Boaters World, even a napa will probably carry the connector. It splits on one wire that leads to the battery. You can go without and go direct if you need to hook it up for a day or two, but it's best to follow the companies procedures. It's more of a safety gap for the unit if anything.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

every unit i ever bought came with a inline fuse already installed on the hot wire. have you checked the hot wire on your unit to see if it has an inline fuse.

if not you can go to any auto parts store and just get an inline fuse holder and a 3 amp fuse. then just put it on your hot wire between the unit and your power source. i wouldnt want to use my depthfinder without a fuse, even tho i have never blown a fuse on a depthfinder, and i,ve had some type for the last 35 yrs or so. but it just saves your unit if you ever have any type short of power surge. just my 2 pennies worth.
sherman


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you don't use the fuse, keep the fire extinguisher handy...


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Its so inexpensive and easy to use why not use one?just pick up a inline fuse at any auto parts store or even walmart for a few bucks.then just splice into ur hot wire anyplace between your finder and batt.if u get a short,u wont backfeed to the finder,or worse have a fire.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Also what should have been mentioned. If installed without a fuse and something does happen. Your warranty would be voided. With some companies even when you do everything right they will try to weasel out of warranty work.

They don't need you giving them a reason to deny warranty claim. As others told you not worth the gamble.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Of course, if your boat comes with a fuze panel you can just connect the hot wire to the fuze panel (on a fuze protected attachment point), making sure you are using the correct size fuze.


----------

